# Christmas card app for Mac



## danke (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm a little new to Mac and I hop I post at the right place. 
I'm going to make ecard for Christmas this year(due to time issue). I want to try something really new and creative for my Christmas cards on my MacBook Air. 
Searched in App store to find a great program for this job. Noticed one very interesting, 
Mac App Store - iGreetingCard Sounds very powerful. But I dont want my cards to be too geeky,anyway, 
its Christmas cards. So, any good experience from this app? 

Thanks. Dan


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't used that particular app, but I know that you can make really nice eCards and Calendars in iPhoto itself. It won't have animations or anything, but you get all the typical clipart and stock Christmas themes. You can always try this first before downloading something because it is free and comes preinstalled with Mac OSX and iLife. Have fun! Merry Christmas!


----------

